# Lisbon / Lisboa / Lissabon



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

Bravo! I find it rather amazing that, in terms of per capita income, Portugal is the least wealthiest country in Western Europe and yet it has the best of the cities. The Portuguese surely know how to build them!


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Linda.Linda.Linda.Linda. Simply beautiful! :bow:


----------



## _Vega_ (Nov 4, 2005)

that national park its awesome... it´s there a thread with more photos of it ???


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

_Vega_ said:


> that national park its awesome... it´s there a thread with more photos of it ???


I'll look for some.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

I, just love Lisbon. Great place.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

traveler said:


> I, just love Lisbon. Great place.


Thanks.


----------



## sabinpopa (Jan 9, 2007)

Here are my pictures of Lisbon:



Lisbon Photo Gallery

(77 pictures)


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

sabinpopa said:


> Here are my pictures of Lisbon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

some pretty shots!

love 2 visit one day


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

I was in Lisbon for New Year - what a fantastic city! I much prefer it to Barcelona.

Fantastic pictures guys - keep it up!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

By Pelha


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

What a fatastic city, great place.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Awesome collection of photos, beautiful city.
Btw the red bridge looks almost exactly like the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Lisbon looks awesome! I'm gonna have to come down there one day.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Joka said:


> Lisbon looks awesome! I'm gonna have to come down there one day.


Thank-you.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*photo by Pelha*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## HighRise78 (Apr 13, 2006)

What a fantastic city. Little San Francisco.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

HighRise78 said:


> What a fantastic city. Little San Francisco.


That's why it is also known as Europe's San Francisco.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*All photos by Pelha*


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Magnificient city  I really like the mixture of natural enviroment and big city. A classmate is going there next year to Erasmus and now i'm convinced of going there 
The city is very similar to SF, it's true and both cities have a nice bridge as a symbol


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Photos by Pelha


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Stunning Shots, truly lovely city!  :lol:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*New Lisbon road tunnel.*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Karltj (Nov 21, 2005)

Man, beautiful pics... I want to go back to Lisbon!!


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Stunning city!


----------



## patextreme (Apr 30, 2007)

wow!


----------



## patextreme (Apr 30, 2007)

Paulo2004 said:


>


Where is it ?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the 3 first pics are areals views of the city, the 2 lost pics are in a area of the city called amoreiras.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Down town Lisbon.*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Arpels said:


> the 3 first pics are areals views of the city, the 2 lost pics are in a area of the city called amoreiras.


Yeap. Now with a new road tunnel.


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Obrigado! es muito mais moderno de lo que pensaba


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the old bullfigth arena (1892), today use as cultural center and for bullfigths, under the arena is a modern shopping mall:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice pics Arpels!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*the old stable of the Pestana palace*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the old power plant who give electricity to Lisbon from 1914 to 1953, today its the museum of electricity:
































































































































by night:


----------



## Karltj (Nov 21, 2005)

Man, I just visited Lisbon about a month ago, and I was blown away, the city is beautiful, a lot to see and do, great food, and the people are so nice and polite. 
From those last pics I missed a lot... I want to go back!!


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Wonderful Lisbon!! I like the city a lot! Great pics...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

it looks pretty clean and orderly

this is my first look of this fine city

thanks for the tour !


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks guys kay:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wonderful Lisbon!! Great pictures. I will be in Lisbon in a month. I just can't wait.


----------



## Johnnydemattos (May 3, 2007)

Paulo2004 said:


>


This is great. Pictures like this one make me proud to be lisboner!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Wonderful pics Arpels!


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Some views from Lisbon's hills 










St. George Castel










Amoreiras District










The Sheraton Hotel and a TAP plane 










From another point










Cacilhas




























Martim Moniz and "Cristo-Rei" on the background










kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Origianlly posted by Marco Bruno*


----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

lisbon is a much much better city then i had anticipated.. it is very clean and well kept i like it


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice pics Nikom!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*By Marco Bruno*


----------



## Francisco91 (Jun 14, 2007)

Fabulous, this new modern areas of lISBON. :colgate:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wonderful city!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I love this city. Had a great time when I was there. Any new tall buildings planned for this city.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

there is two intrestings projects under construction:

Vasco da Gama Tower hotel (a litle bit polemic because its the end of the structure as observation tower):


















































Norfin office park close to the tower too:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

The only city of Portugal is so nice and so clean for the eyes....luv it!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

zazo said:


> The only city of Portugal is so nice and so clean for the eyes....luv it!


love it too.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*By air*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

zazo said:


> The only city of Portugal is so nice and so clean for the eyes....luv it!


Thanks, but I wouldn't say it is the only city.


----------



## brunods (Jan 25, 2007)

My pictures from Lisbon:

Lisbon 2007 - Summer: http://www.brunods.com/albums/portugal_2007/

Lisbon 2005 - Winter: http://www.brunods.com/albums/Lisbonne_Shopping_SLBvsMU/


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

zazo said:


> The only city of Portugal is so nice and so clean for the eyes....luv it!


It sure is nice (one of my favourites in europe) but clean it is not. At least the centre is one of the dirtiest in western europe, but that is one of the things i like about Lisbon


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

wc eend said:


> It sure is nice (one of my favourites in europe) but clean it is not. *At least the centre is one of the dirtiest in western europe, but that is one of the things i like about Lisbon*


wtf? :crazy:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

wc eend said:


> It sure is nice (one of my favourites in europe) but clean it is not. At least the centre is one of the dirtiest in western europe, but that is one of the things i like about Lisbon


Had a bad day?!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photos by Arpels*


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Linda Lisboa!!


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Paulo2004 said:


> Had a bad day?!


Don't be offended, i said i love Lisbon. But you can't deny that there are some quite run-down parts in the inner city, especially Bairro Alto and Alfama. It's not so cleaned up and gentrified like all other (western) European capitals. Look at any street-level pic of those neighbourhoods and you'll know what i mean. But don't worry, i just like Lisbon this way. It's really picturesque.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

wc eend said:


> Don't be offended, i said i love Lisbon. But you can't deny that there are some quite run-down parts in the inner city, especially Bairro Alto and Alfama. It's not so cleaned up and gentrified like all other (western) European capitals. Look at any street-level pic of those neighbourhoods and you'll know what i mean. But don't worry, i just like Lisbon this way. It's really picturesque.


Fine, but overall Lisbon is a clean city. Besides, ALL other western European capitals have similar areas, some much much worse!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*By Tuga - on a cloudy day*


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Great!!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

maybe in new portela :yes:
english here, luis. it's an international forum

















by Barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by barragon


----------



## rbaps (Dec 5, 2009)

Gotta love it! 

Lisbon rocks :rock:


----------



## rbaps (Dec 5, 2009)

Faltava esta perspectiva de Lisboa, que ainda ninguem tinha posto (pelo menos que eu visse...)


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

nice view, rbaps. thanks for sharing 

















by barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by Barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by Barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by Barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by barragon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rbaps said:


> Faltava esta perspectiva de Lisboa, que ainda ninguem tinha posto (pelo menos que eu visse...)


Awesome night photo of Lisbon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

By Barragon


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Lisbon is drop dead gorgeous :bow:.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by Barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by Barragon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos from Lissabon once again


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

very sweet


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From those photos above, this also is very nice:


>


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

more two 

















by Barragon


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

awesome shots!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Also great photos


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Barragon is a great photographer, thanks 

















by Barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by Barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by Barragon


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow really nice


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Lisbon looks stunning. Certainly one of the great European capitals.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks! :hug:

















by barragon


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Legal hein Filipe, meu pai já morou em Portugal por 6 anos... e que cidade histórica, cultura pura!
Tem fotos de algum distrito financeiro, a face moderna...etc ???

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

ja tenho metido ai umas fotos das zonas modernas, infelizmente muito low-rise, ao contrario das vossas ehehe
dá uma olhadela aqui kay:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=349404


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos of Lisbon are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

another two 
















by barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by barragon


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Não há cidade mais bonita que Lisboa, pelo menos durante o verão.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This particurarly photo is really awesome:


>


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

tykho said:


> Não há cidade mais bonita que Lisboa, pelo menos durante o verão.


então porquê durante o verao? :lol:

[email protected] and the other?


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

^^
lol, como é que eu posso explicar, não curto muito Lisboa no inverno, apenas acho que a cidade tem mais encanto no verão.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

eu percebo isso :yes: penso que acontece no geral com todas as cidades, á excepção das nordicas claro
















[/QUOTE]
By barragon


----------



## vanadio (Jul 21, 2009)

Lisboa no Inverno é espectacular.
Andar ali nas avenidas e no marquês com a chuva a cair levemente é uma boa sensação ^^


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

I'm curious, what's the average temp in Lisbon at this time of the year(winter)?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos once again from Lisbon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks a lot, guys 

















by barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by barragon


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I love these buildings. Such lovely architecture in Lisbon. Very pleasant to the eye.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those buildings are indeed great 


>


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## mbokudake (Mar 7, 2008)

Vivi em Lisboa ha 16 anos. Modou-se muito.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Great choice of photos...our capital is beautiful


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

thank you for your kind comments :hug:

















by Barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

*ROLL OVER..............>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*




















by GersonLDN


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

more two 

















by GersonLDN


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those panoramas are just awesome :applause:


----------



## Kalleb (Mar 10, 2010)

First page is boring! but Lisbon seems to be a nice city for living.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Great photos people!


----------



## elcid1911 (Oct 26, 2007)

The best city in the world


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

more 2 by GersonLDN


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful Lisbon!...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The first photo of the last post is really very nice


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

more 4 pictures to refresh this thread





































by Al-Madan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And they are very nice as well


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Excelent effort Filipe kay:
There is a nice collection of images from Lisboa! :yes:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics indeed!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by Al-Madan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, awesome as always  keep it up


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Lindas... very beautiful... more! more! :uh:


----------



## Pukah (Jul 12, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

enjoying it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos Filipe... please


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice pics, great city!! Before moving here I had never heard about how beautiful Lisbon's sky is.. just awesome :cheers:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks :hug:





































by: Luis M. Correia


----------



## Marti F (May 5, 2010)

Cidade Linda! ALGUMAS fotos lembra Salvador , Bahia, Brasil.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

By: Al-Madan


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Lisbon is truly good looking!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Filipe, do you have listen brazilian portuguese on the streets someday ? :lol:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

É tão reconfortante ler Português noutras terras além do Brasil...


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

LFellipe said:


> Filipe, do you have listen brazilian portuguese on the streets someday ? :lol:


:| why do you ask that?


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Because yesterday I watched at TVa program about Lisbon, and I got surprised about how many brazilians were intrevisted


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Perfect city!:drool:

Gosto tanto da parte historica,quanto da parte moderna!


----------



## trigger7 (Jun 26, 2009)

LFellipe said:


> ^^ Because yesterday I watched at TVa program about Lisbon, and I got surprised about how many brazilians were intrevisted


Yes, most of the brazilians living in Portugal are in Lisbon and it´s hard not to find them. 
And now we can see lot´s of brazilien tourists as well.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Bonita Lisboa...


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

A, Lisboa esta muito bonitinha! Very nice.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

by Nikom


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

TugaMtl said:


> It's not about denying. Are you telling me are denying the problems of their country if they don't mention them when promoting their country to foreigners? It doesn't even make sense to post this here. What the **** do you want foreigners to say to such comments? You are better of posting that in the Portuguese forum.


he who has anything to hide does not fear. perhaps if the world knows about our dirty litte inside secrets then maybe we'll finally change in order to look good in the picture therefore putting the truth out there, i believe, is the most suitable catalyst. ultimately that's all we live for.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics indeed, I like it. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice as always photos from Lisboa


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

BARNEY_LOVE said:


> lisbon's suburbs are probably more dreadful than downtown, i'm not sure where u've been, certainly not were i have. that's entirely due to the blatant nonexistence of strict slash functional city planning protocoles. and though i acknowledge a set of unfortunate laws prevented lisbon from developing in that specific department the truth is out and in your face: the average portuguese person does not care for their patrimony unless a foreigner does and i got TugaMTL to prove it


I live in the suburbs.. in Cascais to be more precise. But what I said was that if you go outside the historical areas i.e. Alta de Lisboa, Sete Rios, Belém/Restelo, Parque das Nações, etc, buildings and public space are generally in better condition.


----------



## jwojcie (Jun 4, 2009)

^^
Great park you have there in Cascais, bring some pictures


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Which one? Sure I can take some pictures one of these days


----------



## jwojcie (Jun 4, 2009)

Which one? No idea, I remember there were nice skulptures there, like family playing with a ball or something. There were some peacocks, some small hills, etc.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

This one? 

http://cache.virtualtourist.com/4487507-Green_water_green_trees-Cascais.jpg

I've never actually been there!


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Linda!


----------



## jwojcie (Jun 4, 2009)

Fern said:


> This one?
> 
> http://cache.virtualtourist.com/4487507-Green_water_green_trees-Cascais.jpg


^^
I'm not sure, that with this building around:








Just not so big nice city park.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

jwojcie said:


> ^^
> I'm not sure, that with this building around:
> 
> 
> ...


that building is the museum Castro Guimarães in Cascais http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3792887.jpg


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Marechal Carmona Park, Cascais
http://www.guiadacidade.pt/portugal/poi/17032/11/parque-marechal-carmona


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That castle museum above is looking very nice by architectural point of view


----------



## jwojcie (Jun 4, 2009)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> Marechal Carmona Park, Cascais
> http://www.guiadacidade.pt/portugal/poi/17032/11/parque-marechal-carmona


Thx, that's the one


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Indeed, bonita!!! Coisa Linda!!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

BARNEY_LOVE said:


> oh yeah its beautiful and bullshit but its also falling apart. the truth is we don't really care for our own history and buildings that were built across history, no one lives downtown, and no one will shy away from building the worst piece of contemporary architecture right in the oldest districts of the city if its serves someone's best interests. we're careless like that


I think that's rather biased and very unfair. Sure there are some problems but overall there is some real care in keeping buildings upgraded and functioning. What I don't like is to see renovated buildings down town being sold to upper rich classes with house prices similar to London's or Paris's.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> That castle museum above is looking very nice by architectural point of view


Here's a better picture:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

And on the other side there's this:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

fern i can't see the last one

more pictures by Nikom:


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Good city! I was been here this month!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice buildings in this part of the city


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

AlekseyVT said:


> Good city! I was been here this month!


maybe you can show to us some pictures you have taken


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

I've just came from a 4-day holiday to Lisbon, my third time there. It is still one of my favourite cities in Europe. I will try to gather a few pics and post here when I get the time.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

nice  we will be waiting for that photos


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

Fern said:


> I live in the suburbs.. in Cascais to be more precise. But what I said was that if you go outside the historical areas i.e. Alta de Lisboa, Sete Rios, Belém/Restelo, Parque das Nações, etc, buildings and public space are generally in better condition.


i'm not sure how obvious it is but newer buildings are less likely to be in bad shape since they weren't there for as long. a building can't deteriorate if it hasn't come into existence yet. then also i'm about pretty sure you don't really believe in ur own opinions. the whole "we're awesome" speech arises from the incontrolable need that we often have to promote ourselves which i think usually comes across as hunger for foreigner approval which, in turn, translates into severe desperation and lack of self-esteem. so in spite of ur effort to make us look like the greatest nation of all times, portuguese people are most definitely not scandinavian like levelheaded and if one expects that to change any soon there's a lot to be done and the first thing we could use to get rid off is denying our problems and delaying their resolution. was jamaica beautiful when i was there? yes. Did i wish to live there for more than a week? no.


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

oops, post accidentally cloned > deleted


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

Paulo2004 said:


> I think that's rather biased and very unfair. Sure there are some problems but overall there is some real care in keeping buildings upgraded and functioning. What I don't like is to see renovated buildings down town being sold to upper rich classes with house prices similar to London's or Paris's.


its not biased, it's the absolute truth. i don't honestly give a shit about how many people come forth saying they love portugal and whatever because those are either foreigners or the few people who actually benefit from the system. i apologize, sincerely, but i can't afford to comply with it specifically because unlike most of us, apparently i have morals and im whiling to do something with my life so obviously im struggling here. congrats if ure tripping the light fantastic coz ur life is so great but mine isn't, and i feel that a lot of it has to do with this country's shitty polices and overall mentality which is quickly building up to complete chaos, draining out the last little glimpses of hope buried in the depths of a shameless democracy


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

BARNEY_LOVE said:


> i'm not sure how obvious it is but newer buildings are less likely to be in bad shape since they weren't there for as long. a building can't deteriorate if it hasn't come into existence yet. then also i'm about pretty sure you don't really believe in ur own opinions. the whole "we're awesome" speech arises from the incontrolable need that we often have to promote ourselves which i think usually comes across as hunger for foreigner approval which, in turn, translates into severe desperation and lack of self-esteem. so in spite of ur effort to make us look like the greatest nation of all times, portuguese people are most definitely not scandinavian like levelheaded and if one expects that to change any soon there's a lot to be done and the first thing we could use to get rid off is denying our problems and delaying their resolution. was jamaica beautiful when i was there? yes. Did i wish to live there for more than a week? no.


Is this a response to my post? Did u even read it? :lol:

Newer buildings are not in better shape than the older ones just because they are new, but also because they're not hostage to stifling rent laws.

Regarding the rest of your post, I honestly think that you should rethink that attitude, because you're coming across as a teenager who has just learned a thing or two and is too keen to show off, without realising that what he's saying is out of context. I pointed out the problems that have ravaged our historical areas, nothing else.



BARNEY_LOVE said:


> its not biased, it's the absolute truth. i don't honestly give a shit about how many people come forth saying they love portugal and whatever because those are either foreigners or the few people who actually benefit from the system. i apologize, sincerely, but i can't afford to comply with it specifically because unlike most of us, apparently i have morals and im whiling to do something with my life so obviously im struggling here. congrats if ure tripping the light fantastic coz ur life is so great but mine isn't, and i feel that a lot of it has to do with this country's shitty polices and overall mentality which is quickly building up to complete chaos, draining out the last little glimpses of hope buried in the depths of a shameless democracy


Why don't u stop whining and do something about it then? It seems to me that you suffer from the very same mentality you are so quick to bash!


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

Why don't u stop whining and do something about it then? It seems to me that you suffer from the very same mentality you are so quick to bash![/QUOTE]

whatever fern, i know u feel somewhat like the all around cool kid on the block here but for all i care u're just hopelessly enslaved by ur own arrogance. and so, to me, ur opinions are worth less than a 10 yrs old's. all uve proven so far is that, as everyone else, ure desperate for foreign validation and then all u come up with to back up ur points is either nonexistent, mute or partially true, the most inconvenient part being left out. 
how to argue with a narcissist...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I think its time to post some new photos about Lisbon... what do you think?


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

sure!





































by Barragon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice ones Filipe  those towers here, how many floors each one has?


>


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

according to emporis, Amoreiras towers have 18 floors each one.


----------



## nidz (Dec 26, 2009)

Such a beautiful city. Thanks for the pics guys.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BNX said:


>


Really great photo BNX :applause:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

fantastic

do you get lots of tourists annually?


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

yes, around 8 million overnights per year. and you should visit Lisbon too :cheers1:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

landing in Lisbon by night


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice landing!


----------



## Ed27 (Dec 18, 2010)

Lisbon Subway

























all photos from here: http://www.transportes-xxi.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=30


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

nice picture and welcome to SSC forum kay:


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Hello,


I saw that _Filipe Teixeira_ had posted some of my photos. Thank you to him 

Here all my albums with photos of Lisbon taken this year...

Photos de Lisbonne - Février 2010
Photos de Lisbonne - Février 2010 (2)
Photos de Lisbonne - Avril 2010
Photos de Lisbonne - Avril 2010 (2)
Photos de Lisbonne - Mai 2010

Métro de Lisbonne - Avril 2010
Métro de Lisbonne - Mai 2010

Trams de Lisbonne - Février 2010
Trams de Lisbonne - Février 2010 (2)
Trams de Lisbonne - Avril 2010
Trams de Lisbonne - Mai 2010

Funiculaires de Lisbonne - Février 2010
Funiculaires de Lisbonne - Mai 2010

Trains de Lisbonne - Mai 2010
Bus de Lisbonne - Février 2010
Bus de Lisbonne - Avril 2010
Bus de Lisbonne - Mai 2010

I wish you good afternoon...


_Thibault_


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow very nice!!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

thank you to have shared your pictures with us.
more 5 













































by thibxl






extra video with nice timelapses


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

el palmesano said:


> lisboa needs to buy clothes dryers
> 
> to me lisboa is a beutiful city, but the city continues having neatness problems :/
> 
> ...


well portugueses have the lowest average income of all the west europe. purchasing tumble dryers is something a lot of us can't afford. then they're also short on space and drying their laundry in the open air lowers the electricity bill. 
besides no one's really concerned about how it makes the city look, attending football matches is a far more important priority to us - team rivalry and player hate is what portugal's truly concerned with.
i'm usually ignored here for exposing the inconvenient truth to the world - i guess that very well proves my point - it's one big state of denial which sadly won't lead this country nowhere but to aggravated poverty. 
knowing the truth helps with taking action upon what needs to be improved.


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

p.s. this is a wake up call


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

JohnnyMass said:


> dryers are non ecological...





Acoustic said:


> Lisboa wouldn't be the same without those tiny narrow streets with clothes hanging above in my opinion. That's part of the attraction, at least for me that is. The same is true for many italian and spanish cities too.


:applause:









my pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos from Lisbon


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

mi3max said:


> my pic


nice picture. i love the colors. do you have more?


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lisboa is soooo charming (like Portugal in general)!!!!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lisbon is so nice and amazing; Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Jerónimos Monastery Window


















































































Inside the Casa Do Alentejo:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

closed sea, this thread is only about Lisbon city, please do not put pictures about Cascais, which is a beautifull town too but not in this thread


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! Lisboa is one of the greatest cities in the world!!


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> closed sea, this thread is only about Lisbon city, please do not put pictures about Cascais, which is a beautifull town too but not in this thread


Cascais it's a balnear suburb - urban area, Greater Lisbon. Like your area.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@TugaMtl: Amazing, very nice photos from Lisbon :cheers:


----------



## Nori89 (Jan 22, 2011)

Jerónimos Monastery Window-wow


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Virijat said:


> Cascais it's a balnear suburb - urban area, Greater Lisbon. Like your area.


so what, ruben? 


pictures by Ricardo_Pt


----------



## amsl (Sep 15, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Alcântara, Lisboa. 










Olaias, Lisboa.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos indeed


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I want to visit Lisboa!! hehe


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow,beautiful Lisboa!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

All photos by Lampião












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Some random pictures:








Santa Apolonia - Museu Militar por jpfgarcia, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Wonderful pics jpfg!:cheers:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Some more pictures of the modern part of the city.



skytrax said:


> Bom, regressemos mazé às fotos!
> 
> 63. Edifícios residenciais junto a rotunda dos Vice-Reis
> 
> ...


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

>


I love the Santiago Calatrava's Train Station. Keep posting


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Lisboa - Palácio Espirito Santo.jpg por Paulo Mudar, no Flickr


Sem título por Helena Lopes, no Flickr


Tree in Alfama por kobi_birdman, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

more plz :cheers:


----------



## arnau_Vic (May 8, 2011)

hope i go back soon


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd like to see the people, street life... but those pics are nice kay:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

jpfg said:


> Sem título por delikz, no Flickr


i saw this old man today in the same window :lol: exacly the same situation...


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

acc521


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

nice pics kay:


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

As arcadas do Terreiro do Paço têm fantasmas muito antigos! por AC Chainho, no Flickr


----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

his picture-making technique is also very cool & beautiful objects in photos :banana:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Torre Vasco da Gama por Karolis Kailiūnas, no Flickr


Praça do Comércio por Karolis Kailiūnas, no Flickr


Une pincée de Lisboa por Jagrina, no Flickr


Near Castelo de São Jorge por journaltransience, no Flickr


Ponte Vasco da Gama por Karolis Kailiūnas, no Flickr


Lisbona, Ponte 25 aprile por CortoMaltese83, no Flickr


Rua da Vitória por Karolis Kailiūnas, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Os Gémeos por delikz, no Flickr


lisboa por Marleen Keustermans, no Flickr


lisboa por Marleen Keustermans, no Flickr


Abre a Felicidade por João Dias - Photographer, no Flickr


Eléctrico 28 por Tiago C Lima, no Flickr


28 por Zé.Valdi, no Flickr


Espíritos pairam sobre o Panteão! por AC Chainho, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Praça Rossio por PROVIL, no Flickr


Rua da Rosa... again! por AC Chainho, no Flickr


A luz, o rio e o... jantar. por AC Chainho, no Flickr


Praca Dom Pedro IV, Lisbon por ragingwire, no Flickr


Houses in Lisbon por ragingwire, no Flickr


The Se por scarlet_girl, no Flickr


Largo de Carmo por scarlet_girl, no Flickr


Jeronimos Monastery por zevisphere, no Flickr


40 ~ popular night por Teresa Teixeira, no Flickr


LISBON--573 at Largo de São Carlos OB por milantram, no Flickr


Portugal, o pais dos descobrimentos por Jmaluca, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lisboa is beautiful!!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

awesome pictures, jpfg! keep posting


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

what a gorgeous city!


----------



## R_C_M (May 24, 2011)

I love Lisbon :eek2:


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Lisboa elétricos por sabdesigns, no Flickr


Lisbon por bensedman, no Flickr


The Sad Recycle Bin por Rui Carmo, no Flickr


Nuit sur le Tage por Nicolas TASSO, no Flickr


Rua do Carmo por [email protected] , no Flickr


Lisbon por bensedman, no Flickr


Sem título por Alex_Pink, no Flickr


Sciuscià por aperol.spritz, no Flickr


nmr047 2011... por Nuno M. Ribeiro, no Flickr


Lisbon por Emily Webber, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Rua do Carmo por [email protected] , no Flickr


Alfama por Karolis Kailiūnas, no Flickr


Casa dos Bicos por aperol.spritz, no Flickr


complexo por ConJunTuraL, no Flickr


Lisbon por Emily Webber, no Flickr


Convento de Gracia por Guillermo R., no Flickr


Elevador de Santa Justa por Karolis Kailiūnas, no Flickr


Lisbon light 01 por Bosc d'Anjou, no Flickr


Alfama por aperol.spritz, no Flickr


Lisbon por Emily Webber, no Flickr


Rossio Square por Karolis Kailiūnas, no Flickr


Praça da Figueira por Karolis Kailiūnas, no Flickr


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

:applause::applause:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

just amaizing!!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

nice pics.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

nice city


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Prendre la mer por Nicolas TASSO, no Flickr


Lisbon light 01 por Bosc d'Anjou, no Flickr


823a por alfplant2009, no Flickr


Panorama du Miradouro do Monte por MB*photo, no Flickr


different view por Pedro Moura Pinheiro, no Flickr


Quand la nuit tombe sur Lisbonne por MB*photo, no Flickr


LISBONNE - Vue depuis la gare du Rossio por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


Morning in Lisbon (2) por Gérald Verdon Photo, no Flickr


Let me see you, Tejo por alorena1, no Flickr


Casa das Histórias Paula Rego, Cascais, Portugal por pedro kok, no Flickr


LISBONNE - CROISIERE - Depuis le TAGE  por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


Entrée de la Gare Do Oriente por D.M.C.M, no Flickr


Lisboa panorâmica. por Vidó., no Flickr


IMG_5332 por F.lopes´s Album, no Flickr


Não esperarei eternamente.. por AC Chainho, no Flickr


_DSC0833 por Shay Tal, no Flickr


Line 28 Tram in Alfama por inextinguishable, no Flickr

^
Parque das Nacoes por aperol.spritz, no Flickr


Alfama por paulu, no Flickr


Gas Storage Tanks Portugal por Glyn Lowe Photos, no Flickr


lisboa por marina.shakleina, no Flickr


festive street por ctofan (away), no Flickr


Alfama por paulu, no Flickr


Lisboa por Satoshi Oka, no Flickr


teatro d.maria (edited) por mig13melocarvalho, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Portugal's Parliament - Lisbon - Portugal Photos por Glyn Lowe Photos, no Flickr


lisboa 439 por giacco77, no Flickr


Avenida da Liberdade por paulu, no Flickr


Sem título por Sereno Caleri, no Flickr


Windows por Rotten Teenager, no Flickr


Rua de Sao Bento  por aperol.spritz, no Flickr


LISBONNE - Détails  por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


25 April Bridge / Ponte 25 Abril por LisbonVisitor..., no Flickr


LISBONNE - Façades typiques  por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


Princess of Portugal - Lisbon - Portugal Photos por Glyn Lowe Photos, no Flickr


Garden / Jardim Joaquim Bordalo Pinheiro ...Eça de Queiroz por LisbonVisitor..., no Flickr


LISBONNE -Alfama - Façades typiques  por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


LISBONNE - Derrière le MUSEU NACIONAL DE ARTE ANTIGUA por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


DSC_2857 por Fernando Sandim, no Flickr


Expo 98 - Lisbon - Portugal Photos por Glyn Lowe Photos, no Flickr


around Lisbon por Miguel_Flores, no Flickr


LISBONNE - Détails  por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


O arco e o pombo por dbessam, no Flickr


LISBONNE - Façades typiques  por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


Rossio por Makepictures, no Flickr


ALFAMA - Au hasard de la déambulation 5 por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


LISBONNE - Façades typiques - Rua Brancamp  por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


LISBONNE - Derrière le MUSEU NACIONAL DE ARTE ANTIGUA  por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


Lisbon Portugal January 2007 por Cooperail, no Flickr


LISBONNE - Façades typiques  por ondiraiduveau, no Flickr


Cemiterio do Alto de Sao Joao, Lisbon por elaintahra, no Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing!!!!

I'm in love with Lisboa, is a beautiful city 

I hope to see many more buildings restored in the future


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

By me









By me









By me









By me









By me









By me









By me









By me









By me









By me


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

By me








By me








By me








By me








By me








By me








By me








By me








By me








By me


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

this feels a lot like some Italian cities


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lampiao2000 said:


> By me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oH!! lobely building


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Lovely photos from Alfama, lampião2000. Please, keep posting kay:


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

By me









By me









By me









By me









By me









By me









By me









By me









By me









By me


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

great pics Lamp kay:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

amazing pics, amazing city :cheers:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Great photos! I like grittiness is these photos. Southern European "I don't care a shit" attitude is great!


----------



## R_C_M (May 24, 2011)

Today I walked in the city center..was very hot and a great day full of tourists.I really love this city...each day more 
Some pictures


----------



## Gorky (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ Ainda aqui estás?! Pira te, vai ser escravo a trabalhar na construção civil em Espanha ou na Holanda :lol::lol:


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

Gorky said:


> ^^ Ainda aqui estás?! Pira te, vai ser escravo a trabalhar na construção civil em Espanha ou na Holanda :lol::lol:


ai tanto espiritismo , nao sei so meu ego vai aguentar um comentário destes


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

é isso que fazes em NY?


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

vai-te foder Barney. moleque do ***


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

nao sei te apercebes tekno que só reinforças o meu depoimento lol


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

Bobagens à parte, uma foto minha de março/08 do Castelo:


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Sim, desculpem ter desabafado um bocado, já agora 

Continuando:


Sem título por bio84, no Flickr


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

oh por favor nao peças desculpa a estes porcos especialmente quando tens razao.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing!!!

what about restorations?? are being restored lot of buildings in the city or this type of work is less than it could be hoped?


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

el palmesano said:


> amazing!!!
> 
> what about restorations?? are being restored lot of buildings in the city or this type of work is less than it could be hoped?


well thankfully i think the population of this country has more awareness of the issue (took them a while coz in average we're a bit daft, sluggish and quite impervious to evolution) so some action is taking place but moving slowly because there's an infinite number of constraints such as traffic congestion, bureaucracy or deficient legislation, the resident's relocation among many other things but mostly because money is really lacking right now and from the little we have some of it is laundered and nearly every building in Lisbon desperately needs to have work performed on and each requires a building permit which in turn is often acquired through the use of bribes. and also because most people don't really give a damn **** about it, some even argue that the filth is what makes the city so adorable.


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

but how does one argue with stupid people in large groups?


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

double post


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Not a living soul por Mathijs Delva, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Lisbon por nik_m, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Reitoria da Universidade Nova

Lisboa, Campolide - Manuel e Francisco Da Rocha De Aires Mateus


Lisbona, rettorato architetti Aires Mateus por M.atte, no Flickr


reitoria 1 por m_valadas, no Flickr


DSC_02660263 por vbratone, no Flickr


IMG_4201 por maos, no Flickr


UNL Campolide Campus II por ©miguel valle de figueiredo, no Flickr


Reitoria da Universidade Nova por venemark, no Flickr


Rectorado Universidade Nova por Jaco Mo, no Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ amazing building! beautiful stairs


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Interior de La Iglesia del Monasterio de Los Jerónimos de Belém. Lisboa. por Pedro y Sergio, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Parque das Nações – Lisboa por russitacalado, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Parque das Naçoes 032 por PerezMarisa, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Lisboa por diografic, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

^^ lol... 


25th of April Bridge (PONTE 25 DE ABRIL), Lisbon por Pablo Mielko, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually great photos from Lisbon :cheers:


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

ALVALADE XXI
Sporting - Lazio
by Vasco Casquilho


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

O "pirilampo" por J.M.F.Almeida, no Flickr


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

jpfg said:


> ^^ lol...


enfim, trastes morram enterrados na merda. merda são merda têm. o resto, toda a gente sabe, emigra.
lol at your faces


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

:lol:


Sem título por falcaomalzbender, no Flickr


----------



## Al-Madan (Jul 13, 2008)

BARNEY_LOVE said:


> como português a viver cá sinto-me completamente impedido, oprimido e impotente pelas massas.


Deixa de ouvir MF Doom. Subjuga-te ao sistema.


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

Al-Madan said:


> Deixa de ouvir MF Doom. Subjuga-te ao sistema.


não sou capaz, tenho uma consciencia que me impede e uma auto estima que preciso manter portanto é um dilema. se tu consegues parabéns, deves ser um monstro


----------



## Al-Madan (Jul 13, 2008)

BARNEY_LOVE said:


> não sou capaz, tenho uma consciencia que me impede e uma auto estima que preciso manter portanto é um dilema. se tu consegues parabéns, deves ser um monstro


Estava a meter-me contigo. Don't be mad bro.


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

Al-Madan said:


> Estava a meter-me contigo. Don't be mad bro.


not mad dude chill the **** out


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Tramvia 28. Lisboa. por ulldellebre, no Flickr


tranvia 28 - alfama - lisboa por michel h2, no Flickr


PT_09 por Emerson António, no Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Lisbon have very nice stadium, nice colors ^^







Baku

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice stadium in post #883:cheers:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Seems to be lovely place to spend some vacations so I am visiting Lisbon on next week. I am so excited


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

jpfg said:


>


obviously that Sporting won 



Galandar said:


> Seems to be lovely place to spend some vacations so I am visiting Lisbon on next week. I am so excited


great, have a nice trip. and than you should put some pictures here


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

jpfg said:


> ^^ lol...
> 
> 
> 25th of April Bridge (PONTE 25 DE ABRIL), Lisbon por Pablo Mielko, no Flickr


Wow!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful images! 
What's the name of the big new business area with the glass buildings? 
And which is considered the old, traditional business area? I love old bank buildings!


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> Wonderful images!
> *What's the name of the big new business area with the glass buildings? *
> And which is considered the old, traditional business area? I love old bank buildings!


Maybe you are talking about Parque das Nações (?)


THE HOT SPOT por André Pipa, no Flickr

























































the old, traditional business area is Downtown (Baixa), the other traditional areas are mostly residential.

bank buillding in Lisbon Downtown:


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Ponto de vista por paulo.maxim, no Flickr


Faces in the crowd por paulo.maxim, no Flickr


Noticias da manhã por paulo.maxim, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Rua Augusta. Lisboa por ulldellebre, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

http://www.archdaily.com/114224/mar-do-oriente-aires-mateus/


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

_MG_5456 por helderito_2010, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

jpfg said:


> http://www.archdaily.com/114224/mar-do-oriente-aires-mateus/


Nice!!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Modern Lisbon... por jpfgarcia, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

A Lisboa do Saldanha. por jpfgarcia, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

*App Lppt / Lisboa *






_watch in 720pp_


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

http://www.unesco.org/new/en/media-..._the_intangible_heritage_representative_list/



> 27.11.2011 - UNESCOPRESS
> Five new inscriptions on the Intangible Heritage Representative List
> The Intergovernmental Committee for the Safeguarding of Intangible Heritage meeting in Bali (Indonesia) until 29 November, inscribed elements from Japan, Mali, Burkina Faso, Mexico, and Portugal on the Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity during its afternoon session today. This brings to 14 the number of new elements inscribed on the Representative List so far.
> 
> ...


:banana:

The greatest diva of Fado (and popular music in Portugal), Amália Rodrigues:


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Jef Aérosol - Lisbon 2007 - Amalia Rodrigues por Jef Aerosol, no Flickr


Jef Aérosol - Lisbon 2007 - Amalia Rodrigues por Jef Aerosol, no Flickr


Guitar on the prow - Guitarra na proa por * starrynight1, no Flickr


Amália por mediasnegras, no Flickr


Amalia Rodrigues & fado por BermudezLievano, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

*Amália Rodrigues,Solidão Canção Do Mar,Vídeo Clipe *


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice pics and videos from Lisbon...thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## amo_porto (Oct 10, 2010)

Lisbon is beautiful, cultural and historical, the best in Europe!


----------



## MadeInRio (Mar 29, 2008)

Beutiful! The mother-city of Rio!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Roofs of Alfama, Lisbon por Sketch Book, no Flickr


The Blessed City por Sketch Book, no Flickr


lissabon_01 por seltsamePhase, no Flickr


Tram 28 along its scenic route, Lisboa Nov 2011 por ben211, no Flickr


IMG_013350 por Hervé Hauboldt, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful!!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Amália Rodrigues - Lisboa, não sejas francesa


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Lisboa por Joa Margarida, no Flickr


Morning Exercise por Nuno M. Ribeiro, no Flickr


Sporting - ZUrich por Carlos Rodrigues Photo, no Flickr


greetings from Lisbon! por marin.tomic, no Flickr


Praça do Municipio.2. Lisboa.  por zanzibarcordoba, no Flickr


Santa Maria la Mayor (Catedral Se) XII Century. Lisboa. por zanzibarcordoba, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

up in the old city por marin.tomic, no Flickr


Old intimacy. Lisboa. por zanzibarcordoba, no Flickr


Bica / Lisboa por Margarida Girão, no Flickr


Bica / Lisboa por Margarida Girão, no Flickr


stranger in the city por marin.tomic, no Flickr


Alfama. Lisbon. por zanzibarcordoba, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

overlooking the maze por marin.tomic, no Flickr


Ocaso por José M Batista, no Flickr


Não me canso por J.M.F.Almeida, no Flickr


Greve Geral por J.M.F.Almeida, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Richie Campbell - Lisboa '11 por Noite e Música - Web Magazine, no Flickr


A view near castelo de S Jorge, Lisboa, Nov 2011 por ben211, no Flickr


Evening looking down Avenida da Liberdade, Lisboa Nov 2011 por ben211, no Flickr


Lisboa today por the cardinal de la ville, no Flickr


Lisboa, 2011 por Ricardo BS Alves, no Flickr


#Lisboa #Portugal por palexandrepires, no Flickr


Belem - Lisboa por miguelvinagre, no Flickr


Chegada a Lisboa por Fi.Gláucia, no Flickr


Blessings from Lisboa por the cardinal de la ville, no Flickr


417 ~ Spreading Consciousness por Teresa Teixeira, no Flickr


Lisboa, 2010 por Ricardo BS Alves, no Flickr


Lisboa, Portugal por Jacobo Zanella, no Flickr


Lisboa por Joa Margarida, no Flickr


Lisboa por Joa Margarida, no Flickr


Lisboa por Joa Margarida, no Flickr


Lisboa por Joa Margarida, no Flickr


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

:applause::applause:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Capela de Santo Amaro | Alcântara por zip 95, no Flickr


Igreja Paroquial da Portela de Sacavém por Victor Henriques, no Flickr


Ajuda por microbio*, no Flickr


Parque das Nações por Mário Tomé, no Flickr


Ajuda por microbio*, no Flickr


P1030368.jpg por billp608, no Flickr



:: Lisboa :: por Vicente Ortega Losa, no Flickr


:: H & A :: tumblr - Oriente Station, a photo from Lisboa, South |... por wao.xx, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Um passeio por Lisboa por Fabio Poço, no Flickr


once again por MB*photo, no Flickr


L1011182 por adamski_00, no Flickr


Metro por adamski_00, no Flickr


Oceanário por Gonçalo_Ferreira, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Sem título por Phill MV, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great photos from Lisbon....


----------



## Francisco94 (Dec 30, 2011)

Bom trabalho, lindas as fotos! :applause:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Linda.


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Carreira No. 28 por Piero Damiani (in Geneva - Switzerland), no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Amoreiras por jpfgarcia, no Flickr


Atrium + Sheraton por jpfgarcia, no Flickr


Mythos, ARX (Lisboa) por jpfgarcia, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Ponte na bruma por J.M.F.Almeida, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Siempre nos quedará Lisboa por Nano Zamora, no Flickr


Lisboa por iozefavichus, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Roda de Choro de Lisboa 2011 - Lusofolias - Bole-bole (Jacob do Bandolim)


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

http://diariodotripulante.blogspot.com/2012/01/simpatia-da-turista-de-curitiba-no-pais.html


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Que bela esta última foto. Nota-se que é recente. Excelente.


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Lisbon Trams Driver's eye view preview


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

http://www.golisbon.com/blog/2012/01/23/10-great-lisbon-attractions-forgotten-by-guidebooks/



> *10 Great Lisbon Attractions Forgotten by Guidebooks*
> 
> No matter if you choose Lonely Planet, DK Eyewitness Guide or Fodor’s, you won’t be told about these great attractions. But we say you should consider them for your Lisbon itinerary.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lisbon= a pearl!!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Santo Amaro por ernstkers, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

When the sun bids farewell to Lisbon por JoseCCLeal, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice picture!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid shot of Lisbon....


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Portas abertas ao Sol por J.M.F.Almeida, no Flickr


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Some Pictures of Tram Line 12...









_Lisbon, February 2010_ - More Pictures of this Album









_Lisbon, February 2010_ - More Pictures of this Album









_Lisbon, April 2010_ - More Pictures of this Album









_Lisbon, February 2010_ - More Pictures of this Album









_Lisbon, April 2010_ - More Pictures of this Album









_Lisbon, February 2010_ - More Pictures of this Album









_Lisbon, February 2010_ - More Pictures of this Album









_Lisbon, February 2010_ - More Pictures of this Album


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Lovely trams


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

http://www.lisbonlux.com/magazine/romantic-lisbon-sunsets-and-fairytales/



> *
> ROMANTIC LISBON: SUNSETS AND FAIRYTALES
> 
> LISBOA ROMÂNTICA: PÔRES DO SOL E CONTOS DE FADAS*
> ...


http://www.golisbon.com/blog/2012/02/06/new-places-to-see-in-lisbon-before-you-die/



> *New Places to See in Lisbon Before You Die*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

Lisboa tem o charme de uma capital em decadência de um país pobre estagnado na mediania. no fundo Lisboa espelha bem aquilo que somos e cada Lisboeta em si reflecte o mesmo desleixo que fez da cidade o gigantesco ghetto que é, tanto quanto copenhaga, por exemplo, emita o rigor e o vaidade de um povo civilizado e instruído. 
quantos mais anos vão ser precisos e quão fundo será preciso chegar para alguém finalmente compreender a importância de PLANEAR a cidade? Lisboa é terreno fértil para o lobby da construção e arquitectos de qualidade nublosa. 
pessoalmente nao podia ter mais vergonha desta ser a capital do meu país


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Obrigado por partilhares da tua opinião sobre Lisboa, Barney, porque ainda não tínhamos percebido nas tuas anteriores intervenções. Aliás, com o desenvolvimento que ela tem tido acho que até se podia mudar o nome do thread para "Lisbon / Lisboa / Lissabon + A visão que o Barney tem da capital portuguesa".


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

jpfg said:


> Ponte na bruma por J.M.F.Almeida, no Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

jpfg said:


> Obrigado por partilhares da tua opinião sobre Lisboa, Barney, porque ainda não tínhamos percebido nas tuas anteriores intervenções. Aliás, com o desenvolvimento que ela tem tido acho que até se podia mudar o nome do thread para "Lisbon / Lisboa / Lissabon + A visão que o Barney tem da capital portuguesa".


 faço-o porque compreendo que é preciso repetir 10 vezes o mais simples a um português. 5 para ultrapassar o denso patriotismo saloio + 5 para assugar que não se esquecem. e se comentar mais 10 vezes (não prometo mas também não o nego) será para tentar levar alguém a agir. 
Apesar de não haver solução para Lisboa podemos começar hoje a não fazer ainda pior. ou esperar por um tsunami e recomeçar de novo. e vi fotografias neste post que envergonham o país 20 vezes mais que qualquer coisa que consiga por em palavras. é inútil suprimir a mensagem e quem a leva. acaba com os teus podres e não terás que ter vergonha nunca mais lol


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

prometo que não sei qual é a parte que não compreendes ou compreendes e prefers opor-te


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous photos, nice feature on Romantic Lisbon...kay:


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/37269201


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

BARNEY_LOVE said:


> prometo que não sei qual é a parte que não compreendes ou compreendes e prefers opor-te


Acredita que faço o que posso para tentar acabar com a mentalidade parasita lisboeta... nem com a _troika_ cá abrem os olhos, o que não augura muito de bom para o futuro, mas vai-se fazendo o que se pode....


----------



## Gabovzla (Feb 29, 2012)

jpfg said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseccleal/6779711893/
> When the sun bids farewell to Lisbon por JoseCCLeal, no Flickr


Estuve en esta ciudad el pasado mes de junio y me agradó bastante... Buenas fotos!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Sporting - Manchester City por Carlos Rodrigues Photo, no Flickr


Sporting - Manchester City por Carlos Rodrigues Photo, no Flickr


Sporting - Manchester City por Carlos Rodrigues Photo, no Flickr



Sporting - Manchester City por Carlos Rodrigues Photo, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

43 por Thiago Pigatto de Andrades, no Flickr


Sem título por Ticinque, no Flickr


* por Nina Papiorek, no Flickr


lx ' downtown cityscape por acseven, no Flickr


Hemos dormido a las orillas del Río Tajo, con el Puente 25 de Abril al fondo por Juan Echeverria, no Flickr


Em alguma tarde de sol por Thiago Piu, no Flickr


Belém Tower - Torre de Belém por Thiago Piu, no Flickr


mosaic mural at Lisbon Aquarium por kbcool, no Flickr


coco_loco35 por .dExTeR., no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

http://www.lisbonlux.com/magazine/giving-new-life-to-lisbons-abandoned-palaces/



> *GIVING NEW LIFE TO LISBON’S ABANDONED PALACES
> 
> VIDA NOVA PARA OS PALÁCIOS ABANDONADOS DE LISBOA*
> 
> ...



http://www.golisbon.com/blog/2012/03/05/weird-lisbon-strange-trees-growing-in-the-city/



> Weird Lisbon: Strange Trees Growing in the City
> 
> There are close to a million trees in Lisbon, and around 65 of them have been classified and protected. Many of those are naturaly in the city’s parks and gardens, others are isolated on the streets. Here are the ones that most catch the eye of the tourist:
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice updates from Lisbon


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

A enchanting city, no doubts :drool:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

A unique country and city  LOVELY!!!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

suicide por sky histoire, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning...


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Panorâmica do Terreiro do Paço vista do Topo do Arco da Rua Augusta por Paulo Sérgio Bastos, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Av. Almirante Barroso por jfmvaz, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

rose tinted spectacles por gorgeouxness, no Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

really must visit this city one day...looks wonderful and those streetcars that look like San Francisco cablecars must be a thrill to ride in.


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

De Algés à P.Figueira com o 15E num final de tarde de Domingo


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Viriatox said:


> FONTE


:cheers:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Lisbon at your feet por **** Nuttah, no Flickr


Leads the fleet as they pass under the 25 de Abril Bridge in the Oeiras In-Port Race in Lisbon during the Volvo Ocean Race 2011 12 por Skip_49, no Flickr


Lisbon In-Port Race por Dominique Schreckling (tcom), no Flickr


Portugal autumn® por Tony Gro, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Gabovzla (Feb 29, 2012)

Que buenas fotos


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Campo Grande, Lisbon (near the city's museum)!










photo by LRA


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

:drool:


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

*Leg 8 Start Highlights - Volvo Ocean Race 2011-12 *


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

http://lisboasos.blogspot.pt/


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

http://sub--real.blogspot.pt/


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous...


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey,

In Lisboa still for 3 days. Renting car today and going to Sintra, cabo da roca and the cascais (maybe too much for one day?)

Have the car for tomorrow as well, thinking about going south across the 25th of april bridge.. Good idea? Whats down there? 

Anyway, hopefully Im not disturbing the thread. Great city, loving it


----------



## rodineisilveira (Jan 8, 2008)

*Estádio da Luz, o QG do Benfica*



Paulo2004 said:


>


Até o Estádio da Luz (a casa do Benfica, que sediou a final da Eurocopa de 2004 entre Portugal e Grécia) também está incluído neste tópico!


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Joka said:


> Hey,
> 
> In Lisboa still for 3 days. Renting car today and going to Sintra, cabo da roca and the cascais (maybe too much for one day?)
> 
> ...


I'm probably too late but you can visit those places in one day, however you'll have to rush around quite a bit and won't have time to step inside any of the palaces or museums.

Across the river there's a national park and some nice beaches!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

awersome lisboa!


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Fern said:


> I'm probably too late but you can visit those places in one day, however you'll have to rush around quite a bit and won't have time to step inside any of the palaces or museums.
> 
> Across the river there's a national park and some nice beaches!


It went ok, we wasted some time getting lost and trying to find parking spots, if you can read a map I think that trio is quite enjoyable (depends ofcourse how long you want to look at stuff.) Even had time to lay on the beach in Cascais for awhile 
Maybe Cascais would have needed its own day but its a tough sell when you have whole of Lisbon to explore! 
Anyway, Sintra: what a view!

We went across the bridge, tried to go to the arrabida national park (had actually seen some pictures in a thread about portugese beaches on ssc  )
Somehow we ended up in sesimbra though, I couldnt figure out the roadsigns 
Nice day trip regardless, lovely town, a nightmare to drive and park in though. 

Ps. I will post pictures of Lisbon as compensation of this disturbance.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

..Lampshades for delighted Lisbon por Nuno Ibra, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Portugal 2012 senora de la percida lisboa 210 por boatarde, no Flickr


Portugal 2012 senora de la percida lisboa 177 por boatarde, no Flickr


Portugal 2012 senora de la percida lisboa 208 por boatarde, no Flickr


DSC_3782 por Ravenous Pigeon, no Flickr
































































https://www.facebook.com/NunoTrindadePhotography


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

:applause::applause:
absolutely great pictures


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)




----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Modern architecture por © Sam.Seyffert, no Flickr


----------



## Kendrich (Sep 13, 2012)

Great looking photos! I'm heading down to lisboa in october, can't wait


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

DSC_2472 por Bloody Stupid Johnson, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

scorci por cadema, no Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lovely city!!!!!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Rua Vitor Cordon por ernstkers, no Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

great city!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## RafaelMeireles2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Orgulho de ser descendente português 
Sua capital é uma das mais linda do mundo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful!!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

just great!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/NunoTrindadePhotography


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Caixa Castle por OR_U, no Flickr


lisboa por flavouz, no Flickr


Lisboa por lukaszcz, no Flickr


praça do comércio por flavouz, no Flickr


Lisboa por lukaszcz, no Flickr


lisboa por flavouz, no Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Betlem - Lisboa por klander76, no Flickr


Rua de São Domingos por ernstkers, no Flickr


lisboa por flavouz, no Flickr


Jerónimos por miguel m2010, no Flickr


Rua de São Domingos por ernstkers, no Flickr


Praça de S.Paulo por zwigmar, no Flickr


lisboa #instagood #instamood #iphoneonly #instagramhub #cute... por rui_oliveira1, no Flickr


295-November'12 por Silvia Inacio, no Flickr


324-December'12 por Silvia Inacio, no Flickr


Lisbon Street Scene por chuyufay, no Flickr


On top of the observatory of Padrao dos Descobrimentos por chuyufay, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely Lisbon...:cheers:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Lisbon in 20's


----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful city.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Lisbon in 90's


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

A beauty Filipe


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

nice video:

http://vimeo.com/mattben/santolisboa


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Fary Tale Castle? por João Rebelo Rodrigues, no Flickr


Lake of fire por pedro vidigal, no Flickr


----------



## dedonja (Feb 18, 2011)

:drool: so I should prepare camera before landing 



Cbr Domes said:


> You and your girlfriend in Cascais:
> ...
> 
> :lol: kay:


hahahaha

:grass: :naughty:

Everyone who were in Lisboa told me that city if beautiful and people are friendly...


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

I lived there for 3 years, and loved it. Great city, great weather (although a little drizzly in the winter), very nice people (friendly and good-looking). Very easy to move around, no need for a car for most places. And in the summer, beaches near the city. My only complaint is, being from a megacity (São Paulo, over 20 million people in the metro area), sometimes I felt kinda bored for more. But I love Lisbon and Portugal as a whole!


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

See this thread too, it´s about all Portugal. Can see beautiful pictures of region Lisbon and rest of country. As Portugal is not a very big country, but very diverse. Worth it if you have time to visit other parts of the country (some places just need one day of visit)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112467020#post112467020


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

dedonja said:


> Everyone who were in Lisboa told me that city if beautiful and people are friendly...


Everyone who were in Belgrade told me about this...


----------



## dedonja (Feb 18, 2011)

Marco Bruno said:


> Everyone who were in Belgrade told me about this...


Yes... i mast say that girls are something that people notice very fast when they came to Belgrade  Tall, attractive... in summer, just sit in some of thousands of cafes... and look around  Or just go in some of clubs and lose your head because of them :cheers:



Cbr Domes said:


> dedonja if you want know my city see the thread in my signature.
> 
> Coimbra - in the Center of Portugal - has one of the oldest universities of the world, was the first capital of Portugal, Humanity Heritage, many monuments, monumental streets and squares etc and also modern areas (2 shoppings are considered the better of the world), the longest enterily Portuguese river cross the city (Rio Mondego / Mondego River) , much etc kay:


For some reason, Portugal have special place among young people in Serbia. I would like to see it all, but, now I have no money for that kind journey. But one day... This is first step


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Parque das Nações *(ex-expo 98 place) *in Lisbon*


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

dedonja said:


> Great, I will do so
> 
> Is there some kind of weekly ticket for city transport?


You can get this one and reload it as needed with single or day tickets. I don't know whether there are any weekly tickets so your best bet is to contact them and find out beforehand.



dedonja said:


> p.s. friend of mine just came back from Lisboa, and she said that city is beautiful, alive and not expensive and, most important for me, she said that people are open and friendly. A lot of things to see and to do... I can't wait...


I hope that you have a great time and don't forget to visit Cascais! (that's where I live)


----------



## dedonja (Feb 18, 2011)

Thx


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by Natalya Goryakina


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Love Lisbon!!


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Lisbon, Praça de Londres (London Square)

NAC_Praça de Londres-3163 by lxcomunicdigital, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lisbon looks very very nice.

I have some Portuguese friends but Ive never been in Portugal. Maybe some day.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Miguel13 said:


> *Parque das Nações *(ex-expo 98 place) *in Lisbon*


Nice!


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Untitled by Alex Mikerov, on Flickr

Lisboa! by Matheus P Silva, on Flickr

where is the PIG? by Paulo Rodrigues, on Flickr

VTS Lisboa by Pedro Albuquerque, on Flickr

2015-07_Portugal_Lisboa_Tram-28_11_Couleur_Et_N&B by Giacomo Partipilo, on Flickr


Mosteiro dos Jerónimos by Jose carlos Bernardo Costa, on Flickr

Padrão dos Descobrimentos by Jose carlos Bernardo Costa, on Flickr

Padrão dos Descobrimentos by Jose carlos Bernardo Costa, on Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

DSC_8876 by Stefano Lanfranco, on Flickr

O cantinho do Aziz by Lu Pan, on Flickr

Going to Sleep by Bruno Lucas Martins, on Flickr

O cantinho do Aziz by Lu Pan, on Flickr

#portugal #Lisbon #lisboa #commercesquare #sunset #city #praçadocomercio #landscape #pordosol #old #beautiful #traveling #travel #europe #photooftheday #sky #skyporn #небо #закат #Португалия #лиссабон #город #пейзаж #красота #путешествие #европа #площадь by sergey_peterman, on Flickr

Interior Cúpula de la Basílica da Estrela (Lisboa - Portugal) by Angel Alicarte, on Flickr

Interior de la Basílica da Estrela (Lisboa - Portugal) by Angel Alicarte, on Flickr

DSC_8607 by Stefano Lanfranco, on Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

C H E L A S // L I S B O A by joão tamura, on Flickr

DSC_8505 by Stefano Lanfranco, on Flickr

DSC_8480 by Stefano Lanfranco, on Flickr

DSC_8469 by Stefano Lanfranco, on Flickr

Untitled by Julien Reynders, on Flickr

DSC_8411 by Stefano Lanfranco, on Flickr

Entrez dans la danse by JSEBOUVI : thanks for 1.6 million views !, on Flickr


2015-07-20 - 572- Calçada da Ajuda by o331jne, on Flickr

Tranvía by Aberlardo Moreno de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

MIrador by Aberlardo Moreno de la Torre, on Flickr

IMG_4360 by Paulo, on Flickr

IMG_4389 by Paulo, on Flickr

Foto_S_02173 by Francisco José Lanchazo Flores, on Flickr

[Group 1]-IMG_4370_IMG_4383-14 images_0000 by Paulo, on Flickr

Adair-Lisboa-8 by Adair, on Flickr

Ponte 25 de Abril [Veleiro "Santa Maria Manuela" e Cristo-Rei] - Lisboa (Portugal). A Ponte 25 de Abril (anteriormente conhecida como Ponte Salazar) é uma ponte suspensa rodo-ferroviária que liga a cidade de Lisboa à cidade de Almada, em Portugal. A pont by Luciano Souza Filho Souza, on Flickr

Ponte by Jorge Laurentino, on Flickr

Todo mundo na praia e você "comendo livro". Pelo menos a vista é boa. #vendoavistaaprazo #angelinavidal #lisboa #lisbon by Delano Rodrigues, on Flickr

IMG_1984 by Luis Pedro Aguiar, on Flickr

manequim na graça 3 by *L, on Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Lx046-Lisbonne-portugal-champalimaud by Olivier Perrin, on Flickr

Lisbonne, Miradouro de São Pedro de Alcântara by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr

Lisbonne, Pastéis de nata by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr

Lisbonne, Bairro alto by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr

Lisboa Lisbon Lisbonne リスボン 里斯本 by Okawa Ryuuko, on Flickr

Azulejos by Francisco José Lanchazo Flores, on Flickr

Lisbonne-96 by Alex Hanin, on Flickr

Lisboa / Analog by Angela G. Rousselle, on Flickr

Lisbonne la magnifique! by mariemarie4poches, on Flickr

DSCF6355 by Froudich, on Flickr


----------



## jpfg (May 25, 2008)

Trams de Lisbonne (Portugal) by Alain GAVILLET, on Flickr


Untitled by l.goyer, on Flickr

Untitled by Sébastien JACQUET, on Flickr

Lisbonne_2015_01 by Michel Marie, on Flickr

Lisbonne_2015_02 by Michel Marie, on Flickr

4 llaunes by Marc Serarols, on Flickr

Lisboa by jordanandsteph, on Flickr

Lisboa by jordanandsteph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lisbon :cheers:


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

WallyP said:


> I wish Portugal could have colonized Brazil...


European countries didn't care about their colonies, I'm sure deep inside they knew eventually they would rebel and they would lose them.

The US, Canada and Australia were the only ones who managed to do well afterwards probably because they British though they could keep them forever and actually tried to develop those lands, IDK.


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge*, the longest bridge in Europe (17km)


Vasco da Gama Bridgea by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great pics, geoffloftus!!


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

*Central Lisbon*




























*Central Lisbon - Video of the Day*


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Love this city.


----------



## Roman_P (Nov 26, 2012)

The city is truly majestic.
And one could imagine how it would look if not the earthquake.


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

Myriad Hotel - Lisbon by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

:drool::drool:


----------



## Perezi (Aug 16, 2016)

jalapenopepper89 said:


> European countries didn't care about their colonies, I'm sure deep inside they knew eventually they would rebel and they would lose them.
> 
> The US, Canada and Australia were the only ones who managed to do well afterwards probably because they British though they could keep them forever and actually tried to develop those lands, IDK.


In the early 1800s, the capital of the Kingdom of Portugal, Brazil and the Algarves was transferred from Lisbon to Rio de Janeiro. Yes, the entire Portuguese Kingdom was ruled from Brazil! 

I'm uncertain by what you mean in your comment. I don't believe Brazil received any less investment from Portugal, especially considering the resources at the country's disposal and the fact it became the seat of the Royal Court of the Portuguese Empire, than the US, Canada or Australia (in which i live) received from Britain, especially after the Independence wars in the US.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Lisbon by matuman-hh, no Flickr


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Do alto da ponte de Santa Apolonia/From the viaduct in Santa Apolonia looking into the _flatness _


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Águas Livres Aqueduct*


West Lisbon Overview - Portugal, Lisbon by acseven, no Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Drainpipe by Rob Oo, on Flickr
Vasco da Gama Bridge (35) by polis poliviou, on Flickr
Portugal, Lisbon -2014 by Cornelis Dumoulin, on Flickr
Rua da Misericórdia by Ernst Kers, on Flickr
Prezeres 098 - 2 C by Emilio Romero Parejo, on Flickr
Catching colours by Eefje Dr, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Lisbon rooftops by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr
Lisbon - Oriente Train Station #4 by Nagy István, on Flickr
Lisbon, Portugal by Lucia, on Flickr
_RJS9232 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS9122 by Richard Silver, on Flickr
Across by Rob Oo, on Flickr

Lavanderia 1 by Joshua Paolino, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Time Machine by Rob Oo, on Flickr
_RJS0527 by Richard Silver, on Flickr
A boat trip with the "Cacilheiro" in Lisbon is a must. The boats are old and rusty, but an important part of our lovely town by Antónia Lobato, on Flickr
Lisboa - street art by jaime.silva, on Flickr
Portugal, Lisbon -2014 by Cornelis Dumoulin, on Flickr
_RJS0542 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

_RJS0610 by Richard Silver, on Flickr
Portugal - Lisbon - Yellow Tram street-gloomy-morning-church by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr
Tourists by the river by Perfect World Photography, on Flickr
Portugal - LISBOA - Panorama grande by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr
Portugal, Lisbon -2014 by Cornelis Dumoulin, on Flickr
IMG_E1232 by powaliandy, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Between the Graffiti Walls _7684 by Howard Koons, on Flickr
Saint George castle's garden by Jeanne Günesoglu, on Flickr
_DSC7140.jpg by Simon R, on Flickr
Lisbon by GIGA UCHI, on Flickr
_RJS1087 by Richard Silver, on Flickr
View from São Jorge castle by Jeanne Günesoglu, on Flickr
_DSC7091.jpg by Simon R, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

_RJS1073 by Richard Silver, on Flickr
_DSC7176.jpg by Simon R, on Flickr
_DSC7122.jpg by Simon R, on Flickr
Red yellow and blue by Jeanne Günesoglu, on Flickr
_DSC7079.jpg by Simon R, on Flickr
_RJS1295 by Richard Silver, on Flickr
Lisbon by Luca Sartoni, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Expo 1998 area, Lisbon by Liz Broon, on Flickr
Musician _7777 by Howard Koons, on Flickr
The Corner Stop _7791 by Howard Koons, on Flickr
Hotel Da Beixa by dprezat, on Flickr
The Village Underground by dprezat, on Flickr
Lisbon, Portugal by Photomattic.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

streets of lisbon_7 by Jeroen Rath, on Flickr
Artist at Work _7642 by Howard Koons, on Flickr

Carris 2273 coming down Rua de Alecrim by Nicky Boogaard, on Flickr
Miradouro Sophia de Mello Breyner Andresen by leandra (& eric), on Flickr
Road Near Lisbon by Matthew Huntbach, on Flickr
streets of lisbon_12 by Jeroen Rath, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Mafalda2001*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Mafalda2001*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Mafalda2001*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Mafalda2001*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Mafalda2001*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Mafalda2001*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Mafalda2001*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Mafalda2001*​


----------

